# Sir Robert Peel - 1856



## BMulcahy

Hello
I am wondering if you may be able to help me with my great grandfather. I have an Australian Naturalisation certificate that says he arrived here on 23 May 1856 on the "Sir Robert Peel". However, I can't find any record of that ship arriving at that time, only in 1844 as a convict ship. He also said that he was a merchant seaman and was born in Sweden. 

I am having no luck whatsoever in finding him and wonder if anyone can confirm or deny that the Sir Robert Peel did visit Australia at that time. I look forward to hearing from you.
Thanks 
Bev Mulcahy


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
Beware of assuming that there was only one ship with the name SIR ROBERT PEEL . I can find at least four around this time period.
May I ask which port your G/G/F landed and what was his name.

Roger


----------



## BMulcahy

Hi

Thank you for replying to me. I didn't think of the possibility that there was more than one "Sir Robert Peel". His name was James Sales and according to paperwork I have he was born in Lysekil, Sweden. I estimate his year of birth as approx 1835.

I'm sorry but I just realised I made a mistake in saying that James was the merchant seaman. It was actually his father Julius Sales who was a mariner. 

On James's application for Naturalisation he states that he arrived in the colony of New South Wales by the ship "Sir Robert Peel" on 23 May 1856. 

I can find no record of the Sir Robert Peel arriving here at the time as a passenger ship. 

From an internet search I did a few years ago I have the details of one ship called Sir Robert Peel whose home district was Goteborg (Sweden) and it was owned by James Dickson & Co. I thought that sounded promising but that's all the details I had. Does that mean anything?

I look forward to hearing from you again. Thanks heaps
Bev Mulcahy


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
I have searched all the usual sources and I cannot find a ship named SIR ROBERT PEEL entering an Australian port in 1856. Most of the vessels listed in Lloyds would have been too small for the voyage to Australia.
I can confirm however that there was a Swedish Bark with that name around in 1856
According to the London Times, she was spoken to by the the British vessel ROSE STANDISH on Feb 16 position 1.30S 57 E she was 12 days out from Akyab (Burma) bound for London.
I do not know where you can get information on this Swedish vessel. I suggest you make a post on the Warsailors website.
http://warsailors.com/forum/list.php?1 
There are a couple of posters there who may help. Other than that a email to Gotenburg Maritime Museum.

Roger


----------



## ray1buck1

Bev 
I presume that you have a copy of the Certificate of Naturalization as attached
Ray


----------



## BMulcahy

Thanks again Roger for replying. I will try the warsailors website and see how I go there. 
Yes I do have his naturalisation certificate and also have both marriage and death certificates but am having no luck with birth details.
Appreciate your help so far.
Thanks
Bev Mulcahy


----------



## ray1buck1

Bev 
There is a record of the “Sir Robert peel” arriving in Hobart in 1845 on the Mariners.records web site, links attached, there is an offer which might yield something as it appears that all has not been transcribed

Quote “
Check our Special Offer
I am, in some cir***stances, willing to scan a particular month in a particular year requested by a visitor to the site which is of special interest to them, in exchange for their transcribing each and every ship in that month to be available online. The scans to be worked on may be downloaded, or emailed and the transcribed spreadsheets returned by email to be processed and made available online.
This exchange cannot be undertaken lightly because of the time and commitment involved by both genies, although it gives the opportunity to search for your person as well as contribute to online records for those who do not have physical access to the reels.
Please be free to drop me a line

“
http://mariners.records.nsw.gov.au/...of=FORID:11&q="Sir+Robert+Peel"&sa=Search#230

http://mariners.records.nsw.gov.au/1845/01/scan.asp?filename=013sir.gif

Ray


----------



## BMulcahy

Hi
Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I have now had a response from the Maritime Museum in Gothburg, Sweden with some information which you may find useful. 

Translation as follows: 
SIR ROBERT PEEL, 3-masted barque, built 1849 of oak and pine at Svartvik (near Sundsvall, in the north of Sweden along the Baltic coast), gross tonnage about 500, 
length: 36,37 meters breadth: 9,71 meters draught: 4,69 meters. 
Launched July 21 for the owners J Dickson & Co, in Gothenburg. (Dickson had trading business in Gothenburg). The ship was named SIR ROBERT PEEL. 
1855 sold to A.L. Thesen & Co, Stavanger, Norway. The ship was not renamed. 
1869 sold to M. Berentsen, Stavanger. 
The ship started to leak and was abandoned by the crew in the Mediterranean sea in December 1889. The ship however continued to float and was later taken to Barcelona in Spain, where SIR ROBERT PEEL was condemned in February 1890.


----------



## BMulcahy

*Sir Robert Peel*

View attachment SirRobertPeel.pdf

Information from Sweden attached


----------



## Roger Griffiths

The only other thing I can suggest is that you search Lloyds Lists to see if there are any clues there.
As far as I know the only place in Austrailia to view is
National Library 
Parkes Place 
Parkes 
Canberra, ACT. 
http://www.nla.gov.au 
It may be worth asking the Maritime Museum in Sydney if they have copies.

Roger


----------



## matsmats

BMulcahy said:


> Hi
> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I have now had a response from the Maritime Museum in Gothburg, Sweden with some information which you may find useful.
> 
> Translation as follows:
> SIR ROBERT PEEL, 3-masted barque, built 1849 of oak and pine at Svartvik (near Sundsvall, in the north of Sweden along the Baltic coast), gross tonnage about 500,
> length: 36,37 meters breadth: 9,71 meters draught: 4,69 meters.
> Launched July 21 for the owners J Dickson & Co, in Gothenburg. (Dickson had trading business in Gothenburg). The ship was named SIR ROBERT PEEL.
> 1855 sold to A.L. Thesen & Co, Stavanger, Norway. The ship was not renamed.
> 1869 sold to M. Berentsen, Stavanger.
> The ship started to leak and was abandoned by the crew in the Mediterranean sea in December 1889. The ship however continued to float and was later taken to Barcelona in Spain, where SIR ROBERT PEEL was condemned in February 1890.


Thank you for this information 
My 3rd great grand father's brother was captain on Sir Robert Peel after it was sold to Norway, but I'm not quite sure which years.
At least around 1858 when this painting was made of the ship:  http://digitaltmuseum.no/011025161588
His name was Carl Haldor Pedersen ( C.H. Pedersen)

I'm happy to find any information about this ship!


----------



## david freeman

Hello all concerned-apart from History and the 'Peelers' and the Met! In the 70/80's at the Metropolitian Water Based Police station at Wapping, the Met had a fast Launch called the 'Sir Robert Peel'. The duties of the launch was to be: ceremonial, and to accommodate boarding parties, who would be summoned by the River Authorities, and Port Authorities to correct any miss-behaviour on the Thames waterways, east of Teddington and out to sea beyond Cleavers \Point? ( The three mile limit).


----------

